

Ask HN: is Chromebook dead? - petervandijck

I quite liked the first Chromebooks, both conceptually and in practice. I was hoping there would be a lot of new Chromebooks coming out, but it doesn't look like that. Is the Chromebook in practice dead?
======
EwanToo
Google have recently launched their first retail store in the UK (really it's
just a store within a big PC World store) to sell the Chromebook:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/8800002/Worlds-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/8800002/Worlds-
first-Google-store-opens-in-London.html)

So I don't think it's dead, but it does need a big push to get it going again.

I love the hardware and the price isn't bad for what it actually has inside it
(cheaper netbooks lack an SSD, screen quality, etc), but I'm not sure what I'd
actually use one for.

------
runjake
We are piloting several hundred of them. The reactions are very mixed, but
overall people like them. The TCO is pretty high if you buy into any of their
enterprise management tools (which you _will_ need to do if you're going to
manage these in a corporate or education environment).

For the cost of the unit plus the enterprise management you could get a pretty
nice Windows laptop, or even a decent Macbook.

------
acg
I remember people being pretty sceptical of android when it first came out,
and it took time for the issues to be ironed out. If google are going to use
the same gameplan, then the prices will eventually go down and the usability
up. It seems to me to be a question of Google's commitment.

~~~
mikecarlucci
The new Chrome Remote Desktop BETA could go a long way towards increasing
usability too.

------
petervandijck
ps: what I liked about it: "no" OS to get viruses etc., boot up in a few
seconds, 3G connectivity on the go, clean UI, fast even with a cheap machine,
nothing local (reminds me of nothing shared architecture for servers).

------
mcav
It's serving as a good monitor stand for me right now.

